# Bayfield 25 part-owner



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Myself and a friend own a 1974 Bayfield 25' (? 23' + bowsprit) which we purchased in 1999. I'm wondering how to find out something about the sail slugs that slide up the mast. They are binding up in the track, and are perhaps the wrong size or style for this mast. Do I need to know the manufacturer of the mast, or are all Bayfield masts the same?


----------

